# Convict Couples, Devoted For Life



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys thought I just share some of the things I witnessed about my convicts which I didnt really notice before. Just five minutes ago I went to feed my convict pair after I removed their fry into a large 30 gallon breeding tank filled with the previous 3 batches and I noticed the male was tired out seeing as how his colour has faded a bit after the fry raring process. The male swam around but not much and after just returned to his resting position where they always lay their eggs on the underside on a stump drift wood peice. I saw the pair do something that I never witnessed other fish couples do before which is aid and care for each other when they are stressed or injured, As the male just sat and rested the female swam around him and was checking on him every 30 seconds. Once I put the hikari floating pellets in the tank the female swam to the top of the tank, grabbed a pellet came back down and chewed it up for a bit before spitting it into the male's mouth for him to eat. The female did this several times during the 5 minutes I was feeding them, I guess when a pair of convicts pair up to have fry they really devote them selves to eachother, even after their fry are gone. Pretty cool thing to see that they are that caring for eachother, even for fish. Has anyone else seen these types of behaviours before with your convicts or other fish?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

i guess my convicts are swingers.... not really attached cuz they switch up partners all the time... have 2 pair...


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

c_granger21 said:


> i guess my convicts are swingers.... not really attached cuz they switch up partners all the time... have 2 pair...


LOL, Im trying to look for a "hooker" type female convict. I want to start a cichlid hybrid experiment project soon. Im going to try cross breeding red terrors and Jags with a convict, I heard that most cichlids are hybrid compatible with convicts. I have already seen a convict jack dempsey cross and a convict tex cichlid cross and midas convict crosses.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

all the convict mating pairs i had stayed loyal to one another. however, if you seperate the female and introduce her with other males she will take up a new mate. 
cons are stubborn though. ive never had more then one mating pair in a single tank also.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

I have 2 pairs in a 72gal bowfront... with a few other fish including jag cichlid... they both had babies around the same time... the smaller of the pairs actually had thiers first.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yes i had convicts breed at a very very small size. and the male was less then half the size of the female. convicts arent picky. they are the suggested fish for people who want to breed but dont know how. ive heard stories of convicts breeding in the container on the way home lol (although i cant see that)


----------

